

Thinking to create your own social network, website or online classroom? - pesome
http://www.pesome.com
PeSoMe lets users create their own platform and that could be either a Social Network, a Website or an online classroom in 30 seconds and it&#x27;s free. Have you create your own platform yet?
======
funkyy
What is the pricing though? I see it says "Try for free" \- so I assume that's
free trial, right? Good Luck!

~~~
pesome
it's completely free and no string attached.

~~~
funkyy
Ah cool, I would advice you guys to do some proof reading on FAQ and overall
on the website - there are some serious typos here and there. I like the idea
and I will bookmark it to see how it goes for now. Good luck on your start +

~~~
pesome
Thanks, we will work on the proofreading sometime tonight. We're look forward
to have your support.

